# Ich möchte euch gerne werben =)



## Zwergbergler (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich heiße Markus und bin 27 Jahre alt.

Ich spiele seit vielen Jahren WoW und suche aktuell Leute die ich werben kann.

Ich selber habe Charaktere auf den Servern "Malfurion" und "DieNachtwache", erstelle aber auch gerne einen neuen auf einem anderen Server.

Mir geht bei der Werbeaktion primär um die Mounts und gebe im Gegenzug gerne eine Starthilfe  

Ich bin aber auch offen Tipps und Hilfe zu geben sollten Fragen aufkommen oder Hilfe beim Leveln benötigt werden.

 

Bei Interesse addet mich gerne im BattleNet!

ID: Zwergbergler#2917

 

LG Markus


----------



## KrasotaArygos (24. Mai 2019)

der schnellste Weg, wirb dich selber... klappt prima.


----------



## MikolajPL (27. Mai 2019)

der schnellste Weg, wirb dich selber...

 
Wie funktioniert das denn bitte?


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2019)

m_21st_century schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das denn bitte?


 

Ja hallo ich bin der Bernd.
Meine Hobbies sind Schmetterlinge,Pflanzen und Felinide.
Aktiv spiele ich einen lvl420 WL und habe noch einen 400 Rogue und 410 Pala Ret/Holy.
Privat bin ich derzeit leider verfügbar und damit für alle eure Schandtaten bereit.


so in etwa


----------

